# pleco problem



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

My pleco's skin is fading and looking wrinkled. I don't know if this is something normal that will pass or if something is wrong. He may be not be getting enough nutrition. He wont eat algae chips for some reason. he leaves them on the bottom of the tank till my fish go for them. He does eat algae but there isn't any in my tank except for what grows on one of my apple snails, he likes to much on my snail when ever possible. 

Heres a picture


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

how big is the tank hes in?


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What size tank? What temp? What tankmates? When do you feed?


----------

